# Vets List - And Yahoo.



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is going to work, or not, but I'm going to give it a try.

There is a downloadable Pdf List of Vets who have been recommended by Members, who have used the Vets for the Pet Passport scheme, and hopefully this will move it a step further forward.

Because of the vagaries of downloading to this site, altering downloads on a regular basis is not allowed, it's not possible to update information on documents.

I've started a Yahoo Group that has the latest European and French Vets List and also individual documents of each Vet that is on the List - around 90 or more.

Documents on the Yahoo site can be altered easily by me when new information is gathered and extra Vet details can be added with no problems.

To join the Yahoo Group is easy, free and this link should, I hope, take you there -

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/KeithChesterfield

If you have problems let me know and if you think any details on the Documents are wrong I'll try and sort them out.

Any other comments welcome.

I've added a specimen document to give you an idea of the content of each one.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Is this the most uptodate Vets list? 

Malcolm


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Malcolm - Is this the most uptodate Vets list? 

No, it isn't.

To be honest I'd forgotten I'd even set up a Yahoo Group and I haven't updated it in the last year.

I'm going to delete the files from the Group and close it down.

The latest list is below and that is updated on a regular basis when Members take the time to let me know of any Vets they have visited and any updated information they can provide.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks


----------

